# bobcat pelts sold . . . nafa comes through



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, I got all excited when a fellow trapper and friend sent me a message about my fur at NAFA. He got me fired up with a "How's $766 avg for pelts?" AWESOME!

Well, he had one of my lot numbers wrong, but I still managed a $663 average on the pelts. Not too bad for some desert cats!!! I am more than pleased with what I got for my fur. Im looking forward to next season!

Im looking forward to the Kingman Sale and how the pelts i take up there do. I think there will be several guys who sent/gave me their fur to sell, that will be more than happy at the end of it!

*I cant guarantee the prices, but I think the pelts will do pretty good at the next sale!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's is great for desert bobcats... I wonder what the northern cats are going for...


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

about $875 ! :greedy:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

DesertGhost said:


> about $875 ! :greedy:


is that a per pelt?

northern cats,would that iclude minnesota bobcats,if so i will be trying for them next year(planned on it anyhow)


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow!!! too bad Bobcats are protected here in the Buckeye!!!!

1 pelt would actually cover most of my predator hunting costs for a year.... :teeth:


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> is that a per pelt?
> 
> northern cats,would that iclude minnesota bobcats,if so i will be trying for them next year(planned on it anyhow)


sorry, the "northern arizona" cats that I had went for $875 each. the prices vary a lot depending on the region. I know some cats from Kansas went for $375 other than that, I dont really know what your particular area would go for.

a couple guys in Idaho sold one for $1400. two or three in that area up there somewhere (montana, idaho, wyoming) went for $1800. top bobcat went for $3000. i wish i knew where it came from. . .



Stonegod said:


> What are Ohio bobcats considered....northern or eastern bobcats? From what I've read on here in the auction results, eastern cats don't bring nearly as much as other cats do.....also....why don't they?


the cats bring different prices based on fur quality, how thick it is, how long the guard hairs are, how clear (white) the belly is, and how nice big and defined the black spots are. . . . ..


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You did well on your cats DesertGhost. Nice to see some of our PT folks get'in into some of the good fur cash. :thumbsup:

Good luck down at Kingman.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats on your fur check! Great prices!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the results, if you could only remember where you parked the other truck full of cat skins. HA !!


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

hassell said:


> Congrats. on the results, if you could only remember where you parked the other truck full of cat skins. HA !!


Aint that the truth! ha ha ha ha

From the NAFA site for anyone who was wondering what the bobcat sale averages were by region:

Western - $589.08
Northern - $174.96
N. Central - $145.84
Central - $ 77.69
W.Canadian - $457.75
E.Canadian - $187.40


----------

